# BROOKVILLE LAKE SPILLWAY



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all. I recently retired in SW Ohio and am looking for some new places to fish this year that I have never tried. Can some of you please give me a little info on fishing the spillway at Brookville Lake such as species available,accessibility on foot,& possibly some effective baits to throw. Will not be using any kind of live bait. Not asking for honey holes or anything like that,just some basic info. Thanks for any & all replies.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Fished the main lake never the spillway. There is plenty of foot access at the spillway but right at the dam that water whips through pretty fast. Not sure how far you can travel down. I always just use a 1/16oz leadhead with half a crawler and catch everything..walleye, sm bass, crappie, bluegills,catfish etc.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

fishwhacker said:


> Fished the main lake never the spillway. There is plenty of foot access at the spillway but right at the dam that water whips through pretty fast. Not sure how far you can travel down. I always just use a 1/16oz leadhead with half a crawler and catch everything..walleye, sm bass, crappie, bluegills,catfish etc.


Thanks fishwhacker


----------

